
Securely store all your sensitive files with Sync.com - chrisdinn
http://sync.com
======
chrisdinn
Virtual office address, no individuals identified anywhere on the site. Should
I be suspicious?

~~~
pendexgabo
yeah...I thought that when I clicked and wasn't taken to a https site...looks
a kinda crappy copy of DropBox...

